# What happened to iPhone WiFi after the last update?



## tradesource (Jan 25, 2017)

After the recent update of iOS 11.0.1
I noticed that WIFI always turned on, even I turn it off, then check again I see it taped and turned on,
usually I turn off wifi when going to sleep or during time not use to save battery power,
but noticed something strange after the last update,
Any one experienced the same? or any solution idea?
Please have a look on the attached files picts, to see how it looks like?
thanks,


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

This article explains the changes in iOS11, and how to turn off wifi and Bluetooth fully.


----------



## tradesource (Jan 25, 2017)

the article said to turn on Airplane mode, this meant to turn off any communication signal, even can't receive calls too,
what's the heck if not need to use wifi / bluetooth and just keep my cell phone number turned on?
it's sucks really !! feel so annoyed by this,


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

No, Airplane Mode is one of the options; the "nuclear option", if you will. However, it also mentions turning off wifi and Bluetooth manually here...



> With the new changes to iOS's Control Center, this means hopping into the Settings app and turning WiFi and Bluetooth off manually to completely shut off the radios.


----------

